# Warranty and root



## Skatedawg (Jun 7, 2011)

Looking to root a rezound. If I root it does it void the insurance on the phone? I know it voids the manufacturers warranty. Anyone know? Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## glevitan (Jan 3, 2012)

Skatedawg said:


> Looking to root a rezound. If I root it does it void the insurance on the phone? I know it voids the manufacturers warranty. Anyone know? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


Rooting the phone will void the manufacturers warranty and therefore the insurance. Anyway, you can unroot it and nobody will be able to detect it in case you have to take it to warranty.


----------



## SBGS-FTW (Apr 13, 2012)

Skatedawg said:


> Rooting the phone will void the manufacturers warranty and therefore the insurance. Anyway, you can unroot it and nobody will be able to detect it in case you have to take it to warranty.


Actually, it all depends on how far one would go to ensure the phones never been rooted. HTC allows you to unlock bootloader, but they specifically state that your warranty is void if you continue. Additionally, glevitan is correct in that you can unroot. That process also locks the bootloader, but it doesn't say "locked" like pre-root. It'll say "relocked", hence the give away that your phone was rooted.

I've supported people rooting regardless of previous competence, but I told them not to do it if they weren't willing to purchase another phone at full price in case they completely brick their device. SN: there's a couple different types of "bricking". I bricked my phone a couple times, fortunately I was able to recover. almost gave up one time and bought a rezound because I thought I fubar.

If your getting the rezound, why are you looking to root when ics is around the corner?

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------

